# Trivia 11/11



## luckytrim (Nov 11, 2019)

trivia 11/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Since 1789, France has worked its way through a total of two  constitutional
monarchies, two empires, and five republics.


1. Which war is the setting for Erich Maria Remarque's "All  Quiet on the
Western Front"?
  a. - WWI
  b. - WWII
  c. - Crimean War
  d. - None - It's a story about the weather
2. Which television series finale attracted the most viewers  in the United
States?
  a. - Dallas
  b. - Cheers
  c. - M.A.S.H
  d. - All in the Family
3. Where did the Washington Senators move to in 1961  ?
  a. - Montreal
  b. - Anaheim
  c. - Minneapolis
  d. - Oakland
4. Name the fictional character by this one quote  ...
'I wish I could stay young and beautiful. "I don't want to be  at the mercy
of my emotions. I want to use them, to enjoy them, and to  dominate them."'
5.  What did Joseph predict would happen to  Egypt?
6. As mentioned in their commercials, what's the name of the  Colorado home 
town of Coors Brewing Co. ?
7. Today, Coca-Cola and PepsiCo products are sold in every  country in the
world, except  one........
Name it ...
8.  Where would I find the Lion, Aslan  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Diet Rite was first introduced in 1958 by the Royal Crown Co.,  but was only
marketed on a limited basis as a special dietary soft drink.  After a
successful trial run in select markets, Diet Rite Cola was  introduced
nationwide in 1962, and within 18 months it had become the No.  4 cola in the
United States. Coca-Cola introduced its version of a diet cola  "Zero"  a
year later to compete.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - c
3. - c
4. Dorian Gray
5.  Seven years of abundance followed by seven years of  famine
6. Golden
7. North Korea
8. Narnia

CRAP !!
You need only change one word to make it “TRUTH”....... Change  ‘Zero’ to
‘TAB’ !


----------

